# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Canny, programming with headphones robot, Luxembourg

## Airicist

Designer - Adam Kumpf

Home page - research.kumpf.cc/2015-ProgrammingWithHeadphones

----------


## Airicist

Canny the Robot: Programming With Headphones

Published on Dec 4, 2015




> Canny is a simple robot that can be reprogrammed using only a pair of headphones. With the help of a simple realtime interpreter running on Canny’s microcontroller (an Arduino-like Teensy 3.1 board), the eye color, eyebrow angle, and musical notes that the robot makes can be updated at any time.

----------

